# HostSailor.com $2.99 USD XEN/OpenVZ/KVM managed, instant, gbit Windows/Linux NL VPS



## HostSailor (Sep 20, 2014)

HostSailor has established itself as a trusted provider of high quality VPS Hosting, Dedicated servers, Domains, and SSL Certificates with top notch support and impeccable reputation and also offers some of the most competitive pricing, without sacrificing on the quality of the products and services.

 

HostSailor is based in Dubai, UAE and the services are physically located in Netherlands, all servers are HP and 100% owned, we do not resell any of our VPS services.

 

 

Operating systems: ( CentOS, Debian, Fedora, Scientific, Suse and Ubuntu ) If we don't have it, we can install it for you! or you can request us to mount your own image.

 

 

*Linux OpenVZ:*

 

_Sailor:_

 

512 Guaranteed RAM

512 Burstable RAM

50 GB HDD

1 Core

1 Gbit Port

512 GB Bandwidth

1 IPV4 address

Unlimited IPv6

SolusVM Control Panel

Hosted in Netherlands

$2.99 USD/mo

$30.49 USD/yr 15% OFF

 

To check all our OpenVZ plans or place an order go to http://hostsailor.com/vps-hosting/openvz-vps

 

=====================================

 

*Linux SSD OpenVZ:*

 

_Sailor:_

 

512 Guaranteed RAM

512 Burstable RAM

25 GB HDD

1 Core

1 Gbit Port

512 GB Bandwidth

1 IPV4 address

Unlimited IPv6

SolusVM Control Panel

Hosted in Netherlands

$4.99 USD/mo

$50.89 USD/yr 15% OFF

 

To check all our SSD OpenVZ plans or place an order go to http://hostsailor.com/vps-hosting/openvz-ssd-vps/

 

=====================================

 

*Linux XEN & KVM:*

 

_Sailor:_

 

512 Guaranteed RAM

512 SWAP

20 GB HDD

1 Core

1 Gbit Port

512 GB Bandwidth

1 IPV4 address

Unlimited IPv6

SolusVM Control Panel

Hosted in Netherlands

$3.99 USD/mo

$40.69 USD/yr 15% OFF

 

To check all our XEN plans or place an order go to http://hostsailor.com/vps-hosting/xen-vps

 

To check all our KVM plans or place an order go to http://hostsailor.com/vps-hosting/kvm-vps

 

=====================================

 

Operating systems: ( Windows 2008 server datacenter R2 and Windows 2012 server datacenter R2 )

 

*Windows KVM:*

 

_Seaman:_

 

512 Guaranteed RAM

35 GB HDD

1 Core

1 Gbit Port

512 GB Bandwidth

1 IPV4 address

Unlimited IPv6

SolusVM Control Panel

Hosted in Netherlands

$8.99 USD/mo

$91.69 USD/yr 15% OFF

 

To check all our Windows plans or place an order go to http://hostsailor.com/vps-hosting/kvm-vps/windows-vps/

 

=====================================

 

*Payment methods:*

 

PayPal, Credit card, Bank Transfer, CashU, PaySafeCard, Skrill, WebMoney, Bitcoin, Western Union / Moneygram, and Perfect Money.

 

=====================================

 

*Features:*

 

1.  Gig connections to every VPS

2.  IPV4 and IPV6 enabled VPS

3.  Hardware RAID 10 for optimum disk performance

4.  Weekly backups

5.  Managed services

6.  SolusVM Control Panel

7.  Flexible Upgrading / easy scalability

8.  VPS located in Netherlands

9.  Reverse DNS

10. Instant Setup

11. Free incoming bandwidth

12. No Setup fees

13. No contracts

 

=====================================

 

*HostSailor:*

 

To know more about us visit Our company

To check our terms of use please click on TOS

We offer an amazing service level agreement at SLA

For our Acceptable use policy check AUP

To get more info about our data center check Our data center

 

=====================================

 

*FAQ and Support:*

 

Please check our FAQ

To get intouch with us via email please use contact us

To get intouch with us via livechat, please visit our site at HostSailor and we'll be happy to help!


----------



## MannDude (Sep 20, 2014)

Whats the DC used in Amsterdam?


----------



## HostSailor (Sep 20, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Whats the DC used in Amsterdam?


That would be Databarn Amsterdam.


----------



## HostSailor (Oct 12, 2014)

We have changed our package plan for XEN/KVM

 

*Linux XEN & KVM:*

 

_Sailor:_

 

512 Guaranteed RAM

512 SWAP

20 GB HDD

2 Cores

1 Gbit Port

512 GB Bandwidth

1 IPV4 address

Unlimited IPv6

SolusVM Control Panel

Hosted in Netherlands

$3.99 USD/mo

$40.69 USD/yr 15% OFF

 

To check all our XEN plans or place an order go to http://hostsailor.com/vps-hosting/xen-vps

 

To check all our KVM plans or place an order go to http://hostsailor.com/vps-hosting/kvm-vps

 

=====================================

 

Operating systems: ( Windows 2008 server datacenter R2 and Windows 2012 server datacenter R2 )

 

*Windows KVM:*

 

_Seaman:_

 

512 Guaranteed RAM

35 GB HDD

2 Cores

1 Gbit Port

512 GB Bandwidth

1 IPV4 address

Unlimited IPv6

SolusVM Control Panel

Hosted in Netherlands

$8.99 USD/mo

$91.69 USD/yr 15% OFF

 

To check all our Windows plans or place an order go to http://hostsailor.com/vps-hosting/kvm-vps/windows-vps/


----------

